# Brits - Weather related question.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My fellow Brits, a quick question.

WHEN IS IT GOING TO STOP FUCKING RAINING !!!! IT'S DOING MY HEAD IN.

Thank you.


----------



## alix (Aug 11, 2004)

Fear not!

I am off to France at the weekend so it is an almost certainty that the rain will follow me there and you will be left basking in a glorious heatwave. It's a conspiracy I tell you! :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What's it been like down there in Southampton ?

It literally hasn't stopped bastard raining here in Suffolk for about two weeks......and not just rain, torrential downpours.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i adore the rain......
heres a fact

when it rains i grab my umbrella and go for a long long walk.....it mkaes me feel 'normal'


----------



## alix (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep, torrential rain down here also. Great if you're a duck. Could be worse though, at least we haven't had to get the dinghies out yet.. poor Cornwall


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, it is tragic what happened down there. But, as with everything, you've got to see the funny side. For example, a quote from one of the residents:

"I knew something was wrong when I saw my car floating past my bedroom window"


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Clover,

It's not just been the normal damp year-around drizzle that we've been experiencing recently, we're used to that. For the past two months or so we've been having huge torrential downpours, every day, and the country is slowly sinking into the sea.


----------



## alix (Aug 11, 2004)

I think you might be right... didn't Nostradamus predict that England would disappear under water? I think it's about 4 years late but still :? It's just gone really dark here I'm thinking we're in for another soaking. Where'd I put the rubber ring??


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wouldn't be a bad thing, would it, if our glorious island slowly sank into the sea. Then we could invade France and live there instead. I'm sure our american friends would back us up.

Hang on...aren't the French nuclear as well as us ? Hm. OK, let's be all cowardly and invade a non-nuclear country...like......GERMANY! :twisted:


----------

